# Too early to start advertising Christmas things for sale?



## debodun (Sep 30, 2020)

When is a good time to start advertising Christmas Items for Sale?


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, my catalogs were starting to show Xmas stuff in late July!

But realistically - when the weather starts turning nippy, people start thinking seriously about the holiday season.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 30, 2020)

January 1st would be soon enough.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 30, 2020)

Around here, Christmas season seems to start in conjunction with Halloween for some reason.  Thanksgiving is just a blip in the whole picture.

I think it is time to confound the public, with Santa Claus dressed as a pumpkin instead of the jolly red suit. 

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 30, 2020)

I was in Walmart looking for a pot for my plant. I went to the back isle and saw they were busy putting out all the Christmas items. Many people including me seemed to be very unhappy about it. 
By the time Christmas rolls around I'll be sick of seeing it all.
I think the end of November would suit me just fine. Back in the 50s when I grew up that is about the time the Christmas holiday season got underway. Everything was new and fresh and everyone had the holiday spirit and the Christmas trees weren't sitting in peoples lawns the day after Christmas.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> When is a good time to start advertising Christmas Items for Sale?


Never.

Christmas is supposed to be a religious event, not a commercialized sales opportunity.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2020)

After November 11th


----------



## Pecos (Sep 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> When is a good time to start advertising Christmas Items for Sale?


It is a shame that they start so early now. It diminishes Thanksgiving for one thing.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 30, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Never.
> 
> Christmas is supposed to be a religious event, not a commercialized sales opportunity.



I think @debodun means the collectibles she's trying to clear from her home.  She's reselling so isn't technically commercializing the holiday.  

@debodun   Since some of your things are collectibles that are no longer in production that people may be looking for specifically, I think the sooner the better.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> When is a good time to start advertising Christmas Items for Sale?


Dollar General,Hobby Lobby and At Home already have all their Christmas merch out including trees lit and decorated.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 30, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I think @debodun means the collectibles she's trying to clear from her home.  She's reselling so isn't technically commercializing the holiday.



Oh OK, in that case I'd say after Thanksgiving maybe.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2020)

Sam's has all of their Christmas merchandise out ... according to my husband.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> When is a good time to start advertising Christmas Items for Sale?


After Thanksgiving.....one holiday at a time.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 1, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Dollar General,Hobby Lobby and At Home already have all their Christmas merch out including trees lit and decorated.


Lowes and my Walmart has Christmas stuff all set-up.


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2020)

Deb, do you mean your own Christmas decorations that you are selling?  If so, I'd advertise them right now.  A lot of people are looking for distractions from the things going on in the world today. 

I'd advertise any fall and winter holiday items right now like the stores are doing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Get them out now Deb *


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2020)

Linda said:


> Deb, do you mean your own Christmas decorations that you are selling?




Yes


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 2, 2020)

Living in a 72 unit condo, our mail boxes are in the lobby similar to a secure apartment building.  Since COVID-19 has so generously joined us humans, people are shopping online and having packages delivered.  Every day, the mail box area looks like Christmas.  I have suggested that we get a permanent Christmas tree and put all the packages under it.  Christmas all year round. 

Tony


----------



## Pecos (Oct 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> When is a good time to start advertising Christmas Items for Sale?


Deb
This may be a tough time to directly sell your valued collectables in my opinion.

The woman across the street from us inherited a lot of valuable items from her mother and had limited success in selling them through yard sales or the newspaper. Because she had so much of it, she rented a space in an antique mall and finally sold most of it there. They had a clerk at the front door who rang up the sales so she did not have to be there all the time. 

It was a big operation and my wife and I have been in there several times. I saw a lot of pretty good stuff in many of those stalls. Some of the furniture was particularly good as was the jewelry, dishes, and art work. Most of the people we saw in there were browsing, and the fact that there was so much there was a big  draw. 

I wish you great luck as you continue to downsize. Please continue to post on this subject because my wife and I are headed into this same situation and anything we can learn from your experience will be very useful. Good luck my friend.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)

I really hate to see Xmas displays out before Halloween, which is still a month away, itself.
It ruins autumn for me.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2020)

I made an album of some of the better Christmas items I have. There are 4 pages.

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/christmas-items.606/

I am not trying to sell on this site, just wanted to show what I had.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 2, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Christmas is supposed to be a religious event, not a commercialized sales opportunity.


The custom of gift giving on Christmas is a very ancient one and is based on the Three Wise Men gifting the baby.


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks like I am not too early. Already a $#@%load of Christmas things on FB Marketplace.

I did finally get a nibble on a wrought iron candle holder. I responded that it was still available, but did not hear back, so the next day I sent a PM and asked if she was still interested. Then she responded, "No, I don't think so, but thanks." What could have possibly changed her mind?


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2020)

Yikes! How can I sell when people are giving things like this away for free? This was on FB Marketplace this morning.


----------



## Jules (Oct 5, 2020)

Don’t worry about the competition.  That free stuff will be gone very quickly.  If it was sitting by the road, people on FB would be out of luck.


----------

